
Ask HN: Tool(s) for Organizing Project Ideas - dawiss1337
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m interested to know what are the tool(s) you would recommend for collecting information for new project ideas?<p>I have a wage software project idea, and I would like to collect everything I write down or find online in one semi-organized space. This involves saving bookmarks to related projects&#x2F;tools&#x2F;articles, writing down notes that are displayed in semi-organized shape&#x2F;form (maybe mindmaps?).<p>The project is still in idea phase so I don&#x27;t want to use project management or kanban boards for tasks.<p>It can be an offline tool, but could be also a SaaS application with multi-platform support.<p>Looking forward to see what HN community is using.
======
kevsim
Suspect Roam Research [0] might work nicely for what you're doing. It's a very
loosely structured tool that basically lets you build your own graph between
different wiki-ish pages.

0: [https://roamresearch.com/](https://roamresearch.com/)

